# Cedar Tree Seeds



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Just wonder if anyone can tell me if I get seeds from a cedar tree then is it the blue/greenish colored berries or is it the distorted looking brown pods ? Which one is the seeds ?
Thanks


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

The seeds are blue-green. The distorted brown pods are probably galls.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

That sounds great. Thanks for the help tillandsia.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

tillandsia said:


> The seeds are blue-green. The distorted brown pods are probably galls.


Yep on the berries. they dry great also. A Brit I taught in class had me get some to take back to Saudi. they soaked a few in the local hooch for a couple weeks, gave them a ersatz gin. Going to try them in a venison roast over the holiday. The brown pod looking things, did they have brown needles on them? My first guess was bagworms.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ick, bagworms. Kinda what I was wondering too... 
If it's a small sack hanging down, covered in what looks like cedar needles, it's a bagworm cocoon. Pull 'em off (carefully, or you'll get a nasty squishy surprise), toss 'em in a large coffee can, and burn them.


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help. No its not bag worms. But I have seen those before and now I know what theyre called...thanks. These are hard, dark brown, irregular shaped, and leech out some kind of orange tentacle looking things when they get rained on in the spring and summer. I guess I dont need to know because at least I know its not the berries


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like cedar-apple rust:
http://www.oznet.k-state.edu/hfrr/extensn/problems/rusttree.htm


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

tillandsia said:


> Sounds like cedar-apple rust:
> http://www.oznet.k-state.edu/hfrr/extensn/problems/rusttree.htm


Yes thats it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

There is probably little sprouts of cedar trees peeking out of the ground around where the big trees are. Should dig up real easy and better chance of growing. I got um all over the property here.


----------



## Deborah Stephenson (May 10, 2002)

Your brown "pods" are definitely cedar-apple rust. If you want to plant apples on your place, make sure that you get varieties that are resistant to that, because cedars and apples act as alternate hosts. Watch those "pods" when the weather turns wet and you will see them metamorphose overnight into a creepy looking mass of orange gelatinous tentacle-like fungi. Very weird, but interesting!


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks shadowwalker I believe I will look around and look for some. I like that idea better anyway.
Yes Deborah Stephenson those are the ones and they do look strange when the spring rains come.
Thanks again.


----------

